# Bolt size between rotor and hub on MkIV Gti



## Ghostman (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey All:
Would anyone know the size of the single screw/bolt that attaches the rotor to the hub on the front rotors?
If it matters I currently have the TT upgrade.
I was told, with the front wheels off, the rotor *should not *be able to be turned manually independent of the hub. is this correct?
Thank you


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

M6x16mm
... the other question.... yes & no.
no...what holds the rotor to the hub is the torque on the wheel bolts that hold the wheel to the rotor and the rotor to the hub.
That being said... the screw makes it easier to install the wheels, as it holds the rotor in position with the hub. Some cars did not come with the set screw altogether


----------



## Ghostman (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

GT17V: thank you


----------

